

Peep, the Network Auralizer: Monitoring Your Network with Sound (2000) - panic
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedings/lisa2000/full_papers/gilfix/gilfix_html/index.html?_

======
jimm
I have often mentioned this project to others over the years, when talking
about audio cues and using audio to help understand large data sets.

------
slyall
Around 2000 ISP I worked for had satellite link that was playing up. So we put
a machine on an IP routed over that link and left it on a website playing
Gregorian chants 24x7 for a week or two.

Cue confused reactions from people visiting the Noc.

------
mentos
I use a Cisco linksys HomePlug to transmit ethernet over the copper power
lines in my apartment. Funny thing is if I have my logitech z5500 speakers
powered on I can hear the activity on the line, pretty annoying haha

------
ClassicFarris
[https://www.loggly.com/blog/tag/sounds/](https://www.loggly.com/blog/tag/sounds/)

It looks like the page it was supposed to link to is no-longer there (which
was a google app-engine app if I recall correctly) but maybe someone with some
better google-cache fu can pull it up.

------
latchkey
Around 1995 when I worked at the AG Group (now WildPackets / now Savvius), we
sold a product that played sounds based on network traffic (via etherpeek as
the underlying engine). It was very cool, but never took off in popularity.

~~~
tajen
Isn't the noise annoying? I usually use earphones to mutter the sound of the
open-space, in order to focus on my work. Isn't it the same?

------
objcts
reminds me of choir.io, which was so awesome but has since disappeared

~~~
malvim
THAT's the name of that service!! I remember trying to find it about a year
ago, and was never able to. I even asked here on HN and reddit, to no avail.

So sad it disappeared, it seemed to be an awesome idea.

Came to see the comments hoping someone would mention it. Thank you!

------
mitchell_h
snoop, the ancient Solaris tool had a command line switch(-a) that would
output network packets to /dev/audio. Back in ~97-98 I discovered this an had
about 20 minutes of fun.

------
jacobsimon
Had this exact idea last summer! This is so cool

